# Just too cute!!!



## tab (May 5, 2015)

I ended up with 4 baby males. And they are so cute, I can't get over it. They are really fast so hard to get individual pics. If any one knows what their coloring will be feel free to share. The 3 darker ones (Berkshire or black?) all have B names
Beasley, Bingley, & Barnaby
And my capped guy is
Potter.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh my goodness, they're so freaking adorable!!!


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Thank you, didn't realize the same pic uploaded twice lol. They are and already starting to have their own personalities


----------



## Cj001 (Apr 20, 2015)

I love that period of time with a new rat where you're learning each other and getting to know their personalities and quirks  what they like and don't like, what they love in the cage and what they won't even touch, what foods they'll go crazy for hahaha. They're adorable and while I'm no coloring expert I will say that the black is beautiful


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

I made involuntary squawking noises from the cute. So much cute. Brain freezing.

The lil black berk fella grooming was...daaaaawwwww!!!!


----------



## RiddlesMum (Mar 25, 2015)

I just exploded. It was internal though, no need for anyone to send in their rats for the clean up.....those wee one's ARE too cute!


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

I know!!! I swear they get cuter everyday!!!😍😍😍


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)




----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

[/U[URL=http://s1083.photobucket.co...-411C-8AFA-8A868BA42756_zpsedubpfhe.jpg[/img]RL]
[/[URL=http://s1083.photobucket.com...-4CD9-854C-0E0D39684CFC_zpshb6ao4gv.jpg[/img]URL]


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh. My. God. Those are the cutest bubs I've ever seen.


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

I've exploded from the cuteness. All that is left of me is a pair of smoking shoes. 
seriously though, they seem super friendly climbing on your hand like that!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

I love the photo of them all popping their heads out of the tunnel!

Internal SQUEE! X)


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

This is how I get greeted in the morning now!!! They are loving to be held now, and even give us tons of kisses😍😍😍


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Someone hold me back or I'm going to steal them hahahaha


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

They're so cute I'm gonna die!


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Thanks guys they've already brought so much joy and funny To our home.


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

I am trying to figure out what color my guys are. They've changed so much I have 3 that are Berkshire but don't know if their gray or black. Then one I think he's capped except for one little spot so idk if that makes him hooded or not? Here's Potter

The one side that goes below the head on him
[/[URL=http://s1083.photobucket.com...-47CE-933E-C489C23CDD2D_zpsxc3llfrs.jpg[/img]
URL]
One of my Berkshires Bingley 
[/[URL=http://s1083.photobucket.com...-4BE9-9480-050792470857_zpsadfbd2i6.jpg[/img]URL]
[/[URL=http://s1083.photobucket.com...-4DBC-93A7-45A368048B5D_zpsdv0ecljb.jpg[/img]URL]


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Had to share some more recent pics they are growing up so fast!!!! Call my 3 grays the triplets and my little Potter is my capped guy. 
[URL][/URL]
[URL=http://s1083.photobucket.com/u...-440D-8FCD-EEAB1F7C1F46_zpsgikzvdem.jpg[/img][/URL]


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

tab said:


> View attachment 209449


 OMG. This pic. This one gets me. It's been soooo long since I've had or raised a little baby ratty, most of mine have been older re-homes...and this post is definitely making me miss the incomparable cuteness of a tiny little baby... Plus all the "firsts" - the first experiences, and bonding from a young age... Congrats on your new boys and here's to all the fun ahead of you!


----------

